# Muscle juice 2500 weight gainer



## pimprn (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi im 19 years old a lean machine, and i took thiis other weight gainer called mammouth i abused it took 3 servings a day....and did not gain 1 lb so i bought this muscle juice weight gainer from gnc i was wondering if this is a proper product or if i need something else thanks


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 2, 2007)

pimprn said:


> Hi im 19 years old a lean machine, and i took thiis other weight gainer called mammouth i abused it took 3 servings a day....and did not gain 1 lb so i bought this muscle juice weight gainer from gnc i was wondering if this is a proper product or if i need something else thanks



Go with whole foods first and use either of the following which I highly recommend.

BSN Truemass
Cytopsort Cytogainer
Champion Heavy Weight 900


----------



## pimprn (Oct 2, 2007)

should i finish this tub of protein then go for those? and aso i am ver new to lifting weights i was wondering if you could list me a proper food diet or nething that could help me get to atleast 160lb i am currently 125-130lb i fluctuate alot for some reason?


----------



## Delusional (Oct 3, 2007)

pimprn said:


> should i finish this tub of protein then go for those? and aso i am ver new to lifting weights i was wondering if you could list me a proper food diet or nething that could help me get to atleast 160lb i am currently 125-130lb i fluctuate alot for some reason?



yea the protein powders john recommended are very nice. especially TrueMass  perfect for bulking in my opinion, its what i currently use and i love it. as for food, well thats a lot to discuss so i suggest heading over to the diet and nutrition section of the forums if you havent already. read some stickies, ask some questions, get you a diet set up and people will help you.

can also check out this to get you started a bit:
how to gain weight - FREE weight gain information!

and:
diet plans - FREE information about diets, protein, carbs, fat and calories
^^ this one has 2 parts, read both


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/22055-10-things-you-must-do-gain-muscle-mass.html


----------



## aaronmicah (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re:*

I never heard about mammouth. I use whey protein powder for muscle gain and it is very helpful to me also. You may try  whey protein as Whey protein comes from milk. During the conversion process from milk to cheese, whey is separated. Whey protein can be used as a replacement meal or with a meal. The value of the protein in whey is of high quality and has a high biological value. There are many type of whey protein available on food health stores. I know a product called IMUPlusWhey Protein that is very popular in this movement.


----------

